# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد نظام وظیفه برای دانشجو دانشگاه آزاد

## bahram777

اگه کسی میدونه کد نظام وظیفه برای دانشجو غیر روزانه چنده خواهشا بگه؟

----------


## bahram777

........................

----------


## saj8jad

> اگه کسی میدونه کد نظام وظیفه برای دانشجو غیر روزانه چنده خواهشا بگه؟


سلام داداش

اگر برگه معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاه رو داری کد* 3*



موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## hamon

> سلام داداش
> 
> اگر برگه معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاه رو داری کد* 3*
> 
> 
> 
> موفق باشی 
> یاعلی(ع)



مطمئنی ؟ 
من سوال پرسیدم ازنظام وظیفه گفتن کد 14 ؟

----------


## ahmad098

بابا این کد خیلی مهم نیس ، یکیو بزن طوری نمیشه  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## saj8jad

> مطمئنی ؟ 
> من سوال پرسیدم ازنظام وظیفه گفتن کد 14 ؟


فرقی نمیکنه داداش بین کد *3* و *14* ببین کدومش به شرایطتت بیشتر میخوره همون رو انتخاب کن  :Yahoo (1): 

در ضمن این کد ها زیاد مهم نیستن ، زیاد خودت رو درگیرش نکن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## djamin

بابا این کد ها فقط واسه امارگیری همین.اصلا مهم نیس که اینقدر واسش حرص میخورین :Yahoo (4): 
من کدم زده بودم کسانی که بعد از دیپلم وارد دانشگاه شده.بعد از چندماه تو دانشگاه کارت معافیتم اومد خودشون همه چی تغییر دادن.خیلی مهم نیست
موفق باشی

----------

